# CGN - Crater Gold Mining



## System (23 July 2013)

On July 23rd, 2013, Gold Anomaly Limited (GOA) changed its name to Crater Gold Mining Limited (CGN).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the GOA thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5340


----------



## noirua (16 January 2015)

- 8 December 2014 - 
http://www.thebull.com.au/premium/a/50693-18-share-tips---8-december-2014.html

It has terrific projects in Papua New Guinea and we expect first mining to start soon. It’s modestly targeting only 10,000 ounces initially, but at a cost of less than $400 an ounce. It potentially has a lot of gold to mine and it’s accessible. Everything is in place for this junior miner to move up in the ranks of gold producers.

News: Australian Stock, Share & Commodity Markets News - Tradingroom.com.au
http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/....tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/quote.ac?code=cgn

“We anticipate producing some 10,000 ounces of gold in the year ahead at an all-in cash cost 
of below $400 per ounce average over the Mining Lease term, positioning the mine within the...


----------



## noirua (11 August 2017)

So much for the tommyrot a few years back. Interesting to see if this blasted into touch gold miner can at last move things in the right direction by paying down all its negative loan book.  At 1c it could be good value - on the other hand...
*Crater Gold is transformed and focused on advancing highly prospective PNG project*

http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk...cing-highly-prospective-png-project-7845.html


----------



## noirua (28 August 2017)

STill a truck load of negativity out there after the abysmal performance in the last two years. Trust thee or trust thee not on a, so called, transformed Crater Gold.


----------

